# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Femrat qe ju pelqejne

## Keter

Ketu mund te komentojne edhe vajzat per tipin e djali qe ju pelqen.

Ja cfare do doja te mesoja prej jush!  :xhemla: 

¥ Si imagjinoni apo shpresoni te jete zonjusha e jetes tuaj?
Do ishte shume interesante qe te lexoja opinionin e djemve mbi imagjinaten e tyre per femren ideale.
Te qeshur, serjoze apo pak sa te merzitur? E zhytur ne mendime apo llafazane .. Bla bla bla  :perqeshje:  ? Engjellore apo dinake? Provokuese apo te thjeshte? Bjonde apo brune? Po persa i perket trrupit? Te gjat a te shkurter? Mos valle lajkatare?

----------


## Keter

Meqe spo me ze  gjumi, them tja filloj vete.

Ta them qe ne fillim se e kam fjalen per djalin qe do martohem e jo per djema per te kaluar kohen.
Ne radh te pare dua te them se me intereson shume shkollimi i nje djali, dhe sigurisht qe do doja qe ai qe do me bjere mua ne pjese te jet njeri me vlera, i shkolluar i ditur. E di qe titulli nuk e ben njeriun por e mendoj si te domosdoshme qe personi x te jet i diplomuar. Me pelqejne shume djemte qe me bejne te dukem "injorante'' kur ndodhem prane tyre, dua qe ai te dije sa me shume gjera edhe un gjithmon ta pyes e te kerkoj ndihmen e ti per gjera specifike. "Cfare eshte kjo?" "Haet apo pihet ehh..?"  :perqeshje:  Nje nga pikat kryesore eshte vendosmeria edhe te jet punetor. I urrej meshkujt qe pine kafe ne kafene, ose luajn domino cfare bejne ata per jeten e tyre? Pse jo te mos punoje fort e te perpiqet per nje te ardhme me te bukur. Dua te theksoj faktin qe nuk me interesojne leket, POR kjo vlen per kte rast - kur djali perfiton nga prinderit e tij, jo! Kurre nuk do me pelqente nje djal qe ia ka bleri i ati makinen apo mami shtepine. Une dua qe tja filloj cdo gje me forcat e tija edhe te arrije larte, edhe neqoftese te mos behet i pasur dua edhe me duket e nevojshme qe te mundet ti ofroje famijeve tane nje jet te pakten normale. Sa per veten time, besoj se do jem ekonomikisht e pavarur  keshtu qe mund te harxhoj rrogen time per nevojat e mija, ngaqe jam e fiksuar me produketet e bukurise edhe blerjet(rroba) besoj qe zgjidhja me e mire eshte te paguaj vet per shpenzimet sepse perndryshe sdo mundem te blej asgje  :i ngrysur:  ose do be bertasi e do zihemi : D 

Edhe nuk dua te me trradhtoje, ashtu sic e mendoj tani per tani eshte se e vetmja arsye qe mund ti falja tradhetine do ishte vetem nese do kisha femije, perndryshe bye bye bitch.  Do ti jepja nje mundesi te dyte vetem nese vertet pendohet, por nese del nga rruga e zotit edhe brredh me te tjera ose do largohesha ose do tja merja te gjitha, varet si do tma jepte per momentim. Sa per veshjen, do doja te jet pak mendjehapur tme leri te vidhem si te dua, nuk eshte se do e teperoj por  tme thoje mos vish kte edhe ate. Edhe nuk dua te ket shoqe, as bashkepunetore femer. Sepse e di mire se sa e thjeshte eshte te magjespesh nje mashkull, qofte edhe i martuar. Do doja tme qortonte kur bej gabime por jo mte godasi e tme rrahe edhe te mos me turperoje ne syt e te tjereve. Kaqqqq sa per pamjen si bjond edhe brune nuk e kam problem por besoj pak me shume do me plq brun i gjat edhe ti ket pak faqet roze te leht. 


Ju lodha, e?  :ngerdheshje:  shikoni sa pak kerkoj?? Le qe sbesoj qe kam per ta gjetur ndonjehere ate tipin aty larte. Ahahahaaah sikur te perfundoj me ndonje fshat qe mendon akoma se kemi komunizem e te jet i dhunshem, pertac e pjanec. Me vrit me mire!

----------

Ardi-d (14-08-2014)

----------


## angmokio

> Sa per veten time, besoj se do jem ekonomikisht e pavarur  keshtu qe mund te harxhoj rrogen time per nevojat e mija, ngaqe jam e fiksuar me produketet e bukurise edhe blerjet(rroba)


Me beri pershtypje kjo me siper. Dmth burrit te robtohet te kontriboj e te mbaje familjen. Kurse ti te jesh ekonomikisht e pavarur dhe ti harxhosh leket per rrush e kumbulla ?  :Mos:

----------

Homer (15-08-2014)

----------


## 2043

> Ketu mund te komentojne edhe vajzat per tipin e djali qe ju pelqen.
> 
> Ja cfare do doja te mesoja prej jush! 
> 
> ¥ Si imagjinoni apo shpresoni te jete zonjusha e jetes tuaj?
> Do ishte shume interesante qe te lexoja opinionin e djemve mbi imagjinaten e tyre per femren ideale.
> Te qeshur, serjoze apo pak sa te merzitur? E zhytur ne mendime apo llafazane .. Bla bla bla  ? Engjellore apo dinake? Provokuese apo te thjeshte? Bjonde apo brune? Po persa i perket trrupit? Te gjat a te shkurter? Mos valle lajkatare?


Do preferoja gjithshka qe te ishte, vetem te mos ishte si ju

----------

hektor.m (04-08-2014),Homer (15-08-2014)

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

E hapur, e tejdukshme dhe me eksperience nderkombetare ne qeshtjet e gjirit persik dhe Namibise...

----------


## JuliusB

Ahahaha ca thu mi goc. Do burr apo qejfplotesues. Mjer ai qe do ti biesh per pjese.
Jo po te mos marre fryme ai , vetem kur ti japesh leje ti.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Ne fakt kjo do jete goca e Fantozzit, se vetem ajo mund te aaarije keto qe ka thene...lol

----------


## broken_smile

Te jete i holle, i gjate e me pak kurriz te dale  :perqeshje:

----------


## Do Not Tread On

te kete byth te mira, dmth te tonifikuara... 
te kete qef aktivitetin fizik.. you know what I mean!  :shkelje syri:  
preferoj si biondet ashtu edhe brunet...
duhet te jete inteligjente ta kuptoje jeten dhe mashkullin qe ka afer...
te dije te jete edhe viktime edhe sunduese... (nuk po flas per lojra sado mazo)

----------


## JuliusB

Kapeni cik ket siper lol

----------


## Do Not Tread On

cere ke mo? apo je homo?

----------


## Keter

> Me beri pershtypje kjo me siper. Dmth burrit te robtohet te kontriboj e te mbaje familjen. Kurse ti te jesh ekonomikisht e pavarur dhe ti harxhosh leket per rrush e kumbulla ?


Aa, te harxhoj te tijat?

----------


## Keter

> Do preferoja gjithshka qe te ishte, vetem te mos ishte si ju


Qetsohu xhan   :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:  Po ec mo djal se te gjith femrat kto duan, mos edh eme shume. Edhe ktu po themi si do ishte perfekte e jo si do jet, pothuajde askujt nuk i bie fati ashtu sic do ai/ajo. Kujt i plasi per ty, thash edhe vet se domino boysat sme plq. Scrotum-licker

----------


## Keter

> te kete byth te mira, dmth te tonifikuara... 
> te kete qef aktivitetin fizik.. you know what I mean!  
> preferoj si biondet ashtu edhe brunet...
> duhet te jete inteligjente ta kuptoje jeten dhe mashkullin qe ka afer...
> te dije te jete edhe viktime edhe sunduese... (nuk po flas per lojra sado mazo)


Ja pershembu ky tipi, kerkonka me "pak" se un 
 :Gjoja:

----------


## 2043

> Qetsohu xhan   Po ec mo djal se te gjith femrat kto duan, mos edh eme shume. Edhe ktu po themi si do ishte perfekte e jo si do jet, pothuajde askujt nuk i bie fati ashtu sic do ai/ajo. Kujt i plasi per ty, thash edhe vet se domino boysat sme plq. Scrotum-licker


Kur te martohesh na lajmero te shikojme guston qe ke.

----------


## Vinjol

Ashtu  sic  e    kam  ne krah  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Neteorm

Pershendetje,teme shume interesante..

Gjeja e par qe mund te shof te nje femer,fillon nga syte,ku mund te shof pertej trasparences,miresine e njeriut  :buzeqeshje: 
20 % engjell & 80 & djall   :buzeqeshje: 
Nje femer e cila nuk kerkon vemendje,por thjesht respect..!

----------


## anita340

> Meqe spo me ze  gjumi, them tja filloj vete.
> 
> Ta them qe ne fillim se e kam fjalen per djalin qe do martohem e jo per djema per te kaluar kohen.
> Ne radh te pare dua te them se me intereson shume shkollimi i nje djali, dhe sigurisht qe do doja qe ai qe do me bjere mua ne pjese te jet njeri me vlera, i shkolluar i ditur. E di qe titulli nuk e ben njeriun por e mendoj si te domosdoshme qe personi x te jet i diplomuar. Me pelqejne shume djemte qe me bejne te dukem "injorante'' kur ndodhem prane tyre, dua qe ai te dije sa me shume gjera edhe un gjithmon ta pyes e te kerkoj ndihmen e ti per gjera specifike. "Cfare eshte kjo?" "Haet apo pihet ehh..?"  Nje nga pikat kryesore eshte vendosmeria edhe te jet punetor. I urrej meshkujt qe pine kafe ne kafene, ose luajn domino cfare bejne ata per jeten e tyre? Pse jo te mos punoje fort e te perpiqet per nje te ardhme me te bukur. Dua te theksoj faktin qe nuk me interesojne leket, POR kjo vlen per kte rast - kur djali perfiton nga prinderit e tij, jo! Kurre nuk do me pelqente nje djal qe ia ka bleri i ati makinen apo mami shtepine. Une dua qe tja filloj cdo gje me forcat e tija edhe te arrije larte, edhe neqoftese te mos behet i pasur dua edhe me duket e nevojshme qe te mundet ti ofroje famijeve tane nje jet te pakten normale. Sa per veten time, besoj se do jem ekonomikisht e pavarur  keshtu qe mund te harxhoj rrogen time per nevojat e mija, ngaqe jam e fiksuar me produketet e bukurise edhe blerjet(rroba) besoj qe zgjidhja me e mire eshte te paguaj vet per shpenzimet sepse perndryshe sdo mundem te blej asgje  ose do be bertasi e do zihemi : D 
> 
> Edhe nuk dua te me trradhtoje, ashtu sic e mendoj tani per tani eshte se e vetmja arsye qe mund ti falja tradhetine do ishte vetem nese do kisha femije, perndryshe bye bye bitch.  Do ti jepja nje mundesi te dyte vetem nese vertet pendohet, por nese del nga rruga e zotit edhe brredh me te tjera ose do largohesha ose do tja merja te gjitha, varet si do tma jepte per momentim. Sa per veshjen, do doja te jet pak mendjehapur tme leri te vidhem si te dua, nuk eshte se do e teperoj por  tme thoje mos vish kte edhe ate. Edhe nuk dua te ket shoqe, as bashkepunetore femer. Sepse e di mire se sa e thjeshte eshte te magjespesh nje mashkull, qofte edhe i martuar. Do doja tme qortonte kur bej gabime por jo mte godasi e tme rrahe edhe te mos me turperoje ne syt e te tjereve. Kaqqqq sa per pamjen si bjond edhe brune nuk e kam problem por besoj pak me shume do me plq brun i gjat edhe ti ket pak faqet roze te leht. 
> 
> 
> Ju lodha, e?  shikoni sa pak kerkoj?? Le qe sbesoj qe kam per ta gjetur ndonjehere ate tipin aty larte. Ahahahaaah sikur te perfundoj me ndonje fshat qe mendon akoma se kemi komunizem e te jet i dhunshem, pertac e pjanec. Me vrit me mire!


Hiç ate pjesen me fukarallekun e shto ca milione ne banke qe ta kesh listen komplet. Degjome mua ti se te flas nga pervoja. Hiç edhe ate me faqet roze po deshe se kur ke milionat ia ngjyrose faqet sipas deshires.

----------


## Telegrafisti

mjafton te jete femer, or ti...
me keto kohe qe po vine as per kete nuk je me i sigurt...  :i ngrysur:

----------


## angmokio

> Aa, te harxhoj te tijat?


Te dy bashke burre e grua te kontriboni per shtepine e rritjen e femijeve , nuk ka ne familje kjo eshte kuleta ime dhe ajo e jotja. 

P.s Temen e ke hapur me titullin ''Femrat qe ju pelqejne'' dhe me pas flet per ''mashkullin qe pelqen''. Je jashte teme  :perqeshje:

----------

